# Dura



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is my 2 year old in natural stack.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

pretty pretty girl !!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous girl! 
And I'm very jealous of your green grass! Mine turned to dust months ago, darn drought.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty girl!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

She's looking really good! Very nice and filled out!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, forget the dog... *LOOK AT THAT LAWN!!!!! *; )


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL...Matt you are a mess....you trying to say that old fashioned looking GS is messing up my new lawn hahaha.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

mthurston0001 said:


> Yeah, forget the dog... *LOOK AT THAT LAWN!!!!! *; )


lol... i was thinking the same thing when i first saw the picture. Perfect lawn you got there, cliff. My lawns covered in urine stained brown spots. How do you do it?

Great looking girl too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I can send Kopper over, he'll take care of that landscaping for you.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

mthurston0001 said:


> Yeah, forget the dog... *LOOK AT THAT LAWN!!!!! *; )


Seriously! Cliff forget all the posts about bloodlines, start one about how you manage to keep a lawn like that!! 

JK, dog is beautiful!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Makes me want to sit on the lawn and watch her....of course, not if it's me that she is focused on.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL....All of my dogs know its a capital offense to go on that grass...lol
Actually I start them as pups where it is cool to go,(woods), and where it is not cool. Not being funny, but with the temperament my dogs have, it doesn't take them long (by 10 weeks ), to figure out that's a no-no. A couple of charges at them when they attempt at that age works, and no lasting mental damage as it ought to be. lol.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Pretty girl!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Daphne, she actually has a beautiful sidegait when she is herding...everyone comments on it. I don't promote that she is a show dog, but her structure when moving is almost floating and very smooth. I think it is pretty correct in basics.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> LOL....All of my dogs know its a capital offense to go on that grass...lol
> Actually I start them as pups where it is cool to go,(woods), and where it is not cool. Not being funny, but with the temperament my dogs have, it doesn't take them long (by 10 weeks ), to figure out that's a no-no. A couple of charges at them when they attempt at that age works, and no lasting mental damage as it ought to be. lol.


Geez, my lawn gets torn up just by him running around on it. I'd like to reseed but I'm sure it will be a challenge keeping him off those sensitive areas as they are near his kennel and on the way to the woods.
But good for you!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You can send her here xD


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Cliff-wil you be breeding her soon?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

One picture? Just one? More pictures please - with or without the lawn. LOL!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have to do her hips and elbows in next couple of weeks. She just turned two.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, a couple more! Wanted to show one with grandchild as ALL my dogs must be sound enough to be safe with children.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for more pictures. She is gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. You are so right. Kids and GSDs. Nothing goes together quite so well. (OK - well Robin and I already discussed the handsome men and GSDs.) But, yeah what a perfect breed for kids. I'm glad that soundness is so important to you. It is good to know that someone cares enough to make sure the breed is kid safe - as they should be.


----------

